# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Parameters: Invalid chunk ignored

## Esil2008

salut,
j'ai  le messag suivant :


```

```

vous avez une ide d'o peut venir se warning, car j'ai un comportement anormal de mon controleur

Merci

----------


## Jitou

J'ai eu le mme message, il s'agissait d'un passage de paramtre par l'URL douteux: http://serveur/servlet?&nom=jean  remplacer par http://serveur/servlet?nom=jean.

----------


## jahzz13

...Merci! :8-):

----------

